

White peoples' views of meritocracy are fluid - selamattidur
http://www.insidehighered.com/news/2013/08/13/white-definitions-merit-and-admissions-change-when-they-think-about-asian-americans

======
lutusp
A typical sociology study: "People have differing views on a controversial,
unscientific topic -- quick, publish!"

